# Gran Turismo 6 annunciato il 15 maggio ?



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2013)

Il *15 maggio *è in programma un evento dedicato alla festa per i *15 anni di Gran Turismo*.

*Sony* ha fatto intendere che in questa occasione verrà fatto un grande annuncio. 
Gran Turismo festeggia, infatti, i 15 anni il prossimo 15 maggio, e Sony celebrerà la ricorrenza con un grande appuntamento che si terrà presso il famoso *autodromo di Silverstone*.






Con ogni probabilità sarà un *gioco PlayStation 3*, ma non è escluso che possa arrivare anche sulla *next-gen*


----------



## Miro (13 Maggio 2013)

Se consideriamo le tempistiche di GT5 allora questo GT6 lo vedremo nel 2019


----------



## Miro (17 Maggio 2013)

Annunciato per PS3, uscirà a fine 2013.

Mi hanno preso in contropiede onestamente, credevo lo facessero uscire per PS4...a meno che non abbiano in mente di farne una versione "castrata" per la nuova console.


----------

